# radio wiring diagram, 1985 Quantum



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Can anyone post a link to the radio wiring schematic for a 1985 Quantum, factory radio? Thanks, David.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Not a diagram, but...
Colors help, yes?  
http://www.modifiedlife.com/1986-volkswagen-quantum-car-audio-wiring-diagram/


----------



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

*1985 Quantum radio wiring,etc.*

cuppie..... Thanks for the link to the colors of the radio wiring. Gives the info for the '86, but it will be close enough to figure it out. I had looked at this sight, but could not get the info to come up for me. Thanks again, David.


----------

